# Official MP:H Friend Code Directory



## Bulerias (Feb 4, 2006)

<big><big><big>TBT Staff</big>

Bulerias - 3866-1461-4430
DarthGohan1 - 4037-9468-0725
Sporge27 - 3050-1023-4249


<big><big><big>Retired Staff</big>

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 - 3994-9971-3033


<big><big><big>Sages</big>

Justin125 - 2620-6063-2455
PKMNMasterSamus: 4037-9468-0725


<big><big><big>Normal Members</big>

Glactor - 2792-4043-0524
Pokefab: 3007-1533-2343
goobashel: 1077-4182-9010
DS_MARKER: 4424-4919-5119


Please post your friend code so I can add you here!


----------



## Glactor (Mar 22, 2006)

Name: Glactor
Friend Code: 279240-430524


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 22, 2006)

Name: Ajax
Friend Code: 3007-1533-2345

I've had the game for maybe 5 hours. But let me warn you; I am a natural.

I beat my friend 4 times already; he's had this game for 2 days now.


----------



## goobashel (Mar 22, 2006)

my name is death wish and my code is 
498283765761


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 23, 2006)

Name: Sporge
Code: 3050 1023 4249


----------



## Justin (Mar 23, 2006)

Name: Justin125
Code: 2620-6063-2455

I've added Bulerias, pokefab and Sporge. Add me too!


----------



## goobashel (Mar 23, 2006)

my fc changed it is now 
1077-4182-9010


----------



## IslandGuy (Mar 23, 2006)

FC on siggggggggggggy


----------



## AVGanondorf (Mar 24, 2006)

Mine is AVGanon and my friend code is 5154-6363-3338.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 24, 2006)

I added - 

PKMN
Sporge
Justin

My brother added -

Justin


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well I'm gonna try and add everyone....
so hope to see peeps on when I get bakc from Florida!


----------



## meleemario (Mar 24, 2006)

See my sig for my Friend Code for MP:H, i'll most likely add you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 25, 2006)

My friend code will change soon... heres why,

My dog chewed up my MPH:FH i wanted to practace with it so i put it in, no luck. I tryed to get it out, it came halfway out then it got stuck. So eventually i got it out, but none of my games would stay in, the bounced back out. Then i got one to stay in, and same with all my others. I looked inside, it LOOKED fine so i just went back to playing it. 
About a month later (2 days ago) I looked inside it, one of the little brass colored prong things got twisted sideways. I also noticed it was scratching my games. SO i called to ask for a repair... its going to cost $80!!!! or i could get a replacment one for $70. I'm probaly going to do that but first we are going to try to fix it. For now i'm using my sister's DS but she just got that tamagatchi game so she wants to play it also >_<

I can't get my code now, she is using the DS, but i will edit it in this post
ok, its 2835-3559-6991


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 25, 2006)

my FC is: 4896-9394-5082


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2006)

I just receently...

Bul's bro, 
Smart_Tech,
Darth/Pkmn

Add me too!


----------



## link2398 (Mar 28, 2006)

name: shadow
fc: 3909-1003-8571
pm me if you do add me, so I can add you to my list.
*edit:first off I added everyone I could, also goombashl's code wouldn't work with my game for some reason, and PKMNmaster saumus's code was the same as darth's so it wouldn't work either, just wanted to point that out.


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Mi codigo del amigo es en mi firma.

My friend code is in my sig.

And I should be retired staff.  ;__;

More like "Staff that quit".


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 28, 2006)

heres mine
0387-2254-4496 
@mino-good spanish


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2006)

I've added you too wolf, add me too.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 28, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I've added you too wolf, add me too.


 I did.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 29, 2006)

Zero_13_N
1332-1200-0867


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Apr 10, 2006)

My Friend code is 360845994705 and my name is JayConn.


----------



## BassDS (Apr 11, 2006)

NAME NS_BassDS
CODE 5369-3039-4039


----------



## ZachsterPoke (Aug 9, 2006)

NS ZachP
1375-1102-0359


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2007)

xgmx --- 017273101878


----------

